# JTabbedPane: Tabs verschwinden lassen und wieder anzeigen



## Gast Peter (20. Sep 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe ein JTabbedPane mit 3 Tabs. Ich wollte den GUI so gestalten, dass wenn ich auf einen Button in Tab1 drücke Tab2 eingeblendet  bzw. sichtbar wird.  Wenn man dann per Mausklick auf Tab2 klickt , Tab1 verschwindet. Ich habe es schon mit setVisible(false bzw. true) ausprobiert. Aber es scheint nix zu geschehen. Kann mir jemand bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen ? 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Sep 2004)

In der API-Doc zur JTabbedPane stehts:
Du kannst entweder eine der vier _add()_-Methoden oder eine der drei _addTab()_-Methoden zum hinzufügen eines neuen Reiters benutzen.
Zum Entfernen eines Reiters benutzt Du eine der beiden _remove()_-Methoden, die _removeAll()_-Methode oder die _removeTabAt()_-Methode.
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/javax/swing/JTabbedPane.html
Zum Neuzeichnen der GUI muss u.U. noch die _validate()_-Methode aufgerufen werden.


----------



## Gast Peter (22. Sep 2004)

Hi

Danke für die Hilfe 

Ich habe noch zwei Kleinigkeiten aus denen ich nicht schlau werde. Ich will per JScrollpane je nach Value bestimmte JTextFields verschwinden bzw. wieder einblenden lassen. Ich habe das schon mit     
.setVisible und remove() ausprobiert....aber das scheint nicht richtig zu funktionieren, da das GUI nicht neu gezeichnet wird (also weg sind sie schon, werden aber noch angezeigt). Ich habe das mit validate() schon versucht, aber die Methode wird anscheinend einfach überlesen. Gibts noch andere Möglichkeiten den GUI neuzeichnen zu lassen ?

Und worin liegt eigentlich der genaue Unterschied zwischen den Methoden .setEnabled und .setEditable ?


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Sep 2004)

Gast Peter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibts noch andere Möglichkeiten den GUI neuzeichnen zu lassen ?
> 
> Und worin liegt eigentlich der genaue Unterschied zwischen den Methoden .setEnabled und .setEditable ?


Probiere mal die Kombination von

```
validate();
repaint();
```

Mit _setEnabled()_ kann eine GUI-Komponente, z.B ein Button für die Benutzung freigegeben, oder gesperrt werden.
Mit _setEditable()_ kann z.B. ein Textfeld vor Veränderung geschützt werden.


----------

